# Door Open (all times)



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

after removing the door panel on my E38 it says the driver side door is open. took the door panel back off and checked to make sure everything was in place and connected which they were. but still the message center says the door is open. i see no switches that would get stuck or anything. what might i look for. i really didnt mess with anything, just unplugged the door panel and put it back while i was inspecting the window regulator.

its definately the drive side door. i just dont understand how taking the door panel off would do this. but this is one of those lovely bmw electronic grimlins that i'll have to deal with. just a thought, would i somehow need to reset the computer? i did not disconnect the battery while unplugging the door panel electronics.


----------



## BLierso (May 8, 2009)

CodyItaliano said:


> after removing the door panel on my E38 it says the driver side door is open. took the door panel back off and checked to make sure everything was in place and connected which they were. but still the message center says the door is open. i see no switches that would get stuck or anything. what might i look for. i really didnt mess with anything, just unplugged the door panel and put it back while i was inspecting the window regulator.
> 
> its definately the drive side door. i just dont understand how taking the door panel off would do this. but this is one of those lovely bmw electronic grimlins that i'll have to deal with. just a thought, would i somehow need to reset the computer? i did not disconnect the battery while unplugging the door panel electronics.


Your problem is with the door latch mechanism. There is a lever inside the door latch assembly that when the door gets closed it presses on a micro switch. This lever mechanism greased and spring loaded which dries out with time and starts sticking.
Sometime all it needs is a good lubricant sprayed up into the latch mechanism and blow air pressure into it to distribute it evenly. Then play with the mechanism with the door open by pressing with a finger or something to imitate the locking of the door and pull on the lever to open the door. Do this locking/unlocking (with the door open) several time so the lubricant gets to the right place. While locking/unlocking pay attention to the red light in the door jam below the lock. It sould go off when the door lock in the closed position and should come on when pull on the door handle, indicating that the micro switch is working properly. Good luck.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

does lubricating this switch require removal of the interior door panel? or any disassembly of the lock mechanism? also, should i use a silicone spray lube, i'vce had good luck using that.


----------



## BLierso (May 8, 2009)

CodyItaliano said:


> does lubricating this switch require removal of the interior door panel? or any disassembly of the lock mechanism? also, should i use a silicone spray lube, i'vce had good luck using that.


No, just spray upward and inside between those locking mechanisms that are spring loaded and catches the door. Saturate the whole door latch assembly and blow air into to spread it. Silicone spray or any other lubricant that does not dry up and leave a film behind is fine.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

ok, i'll be doing that soon. i'm quite sure its a stuck switch, its kind of intermittant. sometimes the door says its open, other times it shows its closed like it should be. so hopefully this wont be too serious.


----------



## BLierso (May 8, 2009)

CodyItaliano said:


> ok, i'll be doing that soon. i'm quite sure its a stuck switch, its kind of intermittant. sometimes the door says its open, other times it shows its closed like it should be. so hopefully this wont be too serious.


I took my door latch out to check the micro switch condition but nothing was wrong with it, just the lever that was activating it, was sticking. I just cleaned and lubricated and works fine. Be aware if you take it apart you have to unplug the side door airbag and the airbag light will come on that only can be reset by the dealer. The OBD will not work.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

if it comes to that i guess i'll take it apart. i'd rather not have to, spraying a bit of silicone has helped.


----------

